# ***Indiana Pacers Hall Of Fame***



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

k, I'll admit it, I'm taking this idea from the Raptors board, but I think every board should have it, I'll credit Budweiser_Boy with the idea since it came from his post. Ok what we will do is have people nominate posters in this thread and the 4 people who recieve the most nomination votes names will be posted on a poll, we will induct 2 every 6 months, the nominations would go on until July 4th, our first group will be inducted 6 months after the nominations end, I know its a long process, but I want those who really deserve it to get it. Now here are the rules, you can nominate 2 people and you can't vote for yourself, now start nominating!

Here's my nominations...

R-Star
Budweiser_Boy (I'm going with him because he was one of the only ones here for a while along with R-Star)

Now get to voting! Votes will count until July 4th!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Even though some of the guys got on my nerves over here, I regularly check the Pacers board and I gotta say you have did a good job improving the board... So if I my vote will count I will say:

Tic and R-Star


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Even though some of the guys got on my nerves over here, I regularly check the Pacers board and I gotta say you have did a good job improving the board... So if I my vote will count I will say:
> 
> Tic and R-Star


yeah some of the fans are like that, Pookie was bad, but he got banned because he offended people under other names and I checked on the Pistons board and he was being an idiot over there. I think most of our obnoxious posters are gone, we've gotten alot of new posters in the last month.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Tic you r being to modest, my nominations:

Ticn9nez8
R-Star


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Tic you r being to modest, my nominations:
> 
> Ticn9nez8
> R-Star


I'm curious, should I make the first inductions month after the nominations are done? Then start the 6 month cycle, I don't wanna sound cocky but if we're only putting to in at a time odds are me and R-Star would get it since we're the mods.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, I'm a rookie here but I nominate R-Star and TicN9.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

R-Star 
Hmmm.... trueblue fan or Tic? I'll go with Tic cause I haven't seen trueblue here for a while.


----------



## LegaC (Jun 17, 2003)

PacersguyUSA and R-Star

can't vote for yourself on other names PacersguyUSA


----------



## bballvideo (Jun 18, 2003)

Tic and PacersguyUSA

can't vote for yourself on other names PacersguyUSA


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

My vote goes to:
Tic (put so much work in towards the board)
PacerguyUSA (A true die hard Pacer fan)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

R-Star
PacersguyUSA


where am i?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> where am i?


where ya been man? haven't seen ya forever, I need to put you in my sig, since your name is Pacers fan.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*No brainer...*

R-Star
TicN9neZ8

Pacersguy, stop voting for yourself.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Heres where the nomination votes are at right now.

R-Star-7 votes
TicN9neZ8-6 votes
PacersguyUSA-2 votes
Budweiser_Boy-1 vote

After the 4th of July I will tally up the final results and make a voting poll and two will be inducted 6 months later.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> where ya been man? haven't seen ya forever, I need to put you in my sig, since your name is Pacers fan.


i've been taking some time off since my parents got a divorce


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> i've been taking some time off since my parents got a divorce


oh that sucks, well sorry about that, its good to have you back though, me and R-Star are really trying to make a push to make this an elite board and having you here just helps us.


----------



## Dominican3 (May 31, 2003)

R-Star and Ticn...they are simply HOF right now

thanx for the compliment, just editing because you spelled my name tinc, lol


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

what do you guy think of making it 3 people that get voted in and its every 8 months instead? thats 9 people every 3 years making it pretty elite, I don't really wanna start with 2 people because odds are me and R-Star will be there then everyone else will have to wait, there would be no suspense to who gets it.


----------



## Dominican3 (May 31, 2003)

lol sorry Tinc, it was real late and i was typing in the dark lol....wont happen again, i promise


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> what do you guy think of making it 3 people that get voted in and its every 8 months instead? thats 9 people every 3 years making it pretty elite, I don't really wanna start with 2 people because odds are me and R-Star will be there then everyone else will have to wait, there would be no suspense to who gets it.


Good idea, but 8 months is a really long time.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> what do you guy think of making it 3 people that get voted in and its every 8 months instead? thats 9 people every 3 years making it pretty elite, I don't really wanna start with 2 people because odds are me and R-Star will be there then everyone else will have to wait, there would be no suspense to who gets it.


Good idea, but 8 months is a really long time.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Good idea, but 8 months is a really long time.


thats very true, we'll I'll decide what to do after the nomination are all set, if you have any ideas post them.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

I still like 2 people but with a shorter time im between nominations.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> I still like 2 people but with a shorter time im between nominations.


k, we'll do that then


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

What about 2 every 3 months. The way the forum is growing that shouldnt be a problem I wouldnt think.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> What about 2 every 3 months. The way the forum is growing that shouldnt be a problem I wouldnt think.


k, we could do that, once we get more posters then people will want to post more so they have a chance to be in it and there will be many chances with 8 a year.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> k, we could do that, once we get more posters then people will want to post more so they have a chance to be in it and there will be many chances with 8 a year.


8 a year is great, as long as the forum continues to grow then that should be perfect.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> 8 a year is great, as long as the forum continues to grow then that should be perfect.


all right then its set, 2 every 3 months, I will make the poll for the nominees around July 4th, depends on when I get home, it may be the 5th, then voting will go for 3 months and the 2 with the most votes will be the first inductees to our hall of fame, maybe I could make a little logo thing or something similar to what Bizzy did for her hall of fame jerseys, I'll work on a design tonight.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

k, the hall of fame logos are made and you lose 2 votes PacersguyUSA because I looked at the IP's and LegaC and bballvideo are both you, its alright now, just don't do it again


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> k, the hall of fame logos are made and you lose 2 votes PacersguyUSA because I looked at the IP's and LegaC and bballvideo are both you, its alright now, just don't do it again


LOL, I knew somthing was up.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL, I knew somthing was up.


yeah I kinda thought he might be voting for himself since people who never post here were voting for him, but its cool, as long as he doesn't pull that on anything else.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> yeah I kinda thought he might be voting for himself since people who never post here were voting for him, but its cool, as long as he doesn't pull that on anything else.


Let's not make assuptions here. LegaC is my brothers account and bballvideo is my dad's account. I told them about the board to increase the posting. You can discount the votes if you're not accepting multiple votes from the same household but don't make me out to be a cheater.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Let's not make assuptions here. LegaC is my brothers account and bballvideo is my dad's account. I told them about the board to increase the posting. You can discount the votes if you're not accepting multiple votes from the same household but don't make me out to be a cheater.


k, well sorry about the accusation, I'll believe you since your a quality poster, your still gonna be eligible for votes in the poll though.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> where ya been man? haven't seen ya forever, I need to put you in my sig, since your name is Pacers fan.


There's still a PM in my inbox from you from September last year that says "Paces Rule!"


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> There's still a PM in my inbox from you from September last year that says "Paces Rule!"


If your talking to me i think that was during my spamming days here. i created a board on conforums about the Pacers but it really sucked so i stoped spamming for that. point is at least now i;ve stopped spamming so i can postb a lot on this Pacers board


----------

